# Leopard Gecko I.D. please



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Could I trouble you for an ID on the below please, I was told that the mother was a mack snow tremper albino and the father was a Nova het patternless





thanx

Tony


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

I dunno but I like her, with the dark eyes too! Stunning!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Patternless.

In trade name tongue:Na_Na_Na_Na:Tremper albino mack snow reverse striped HET Eclipse/Poss-HET Patternless.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

you won't trust me will ya !
:whip:

Anyway - what Gazz said (the 2nd version!) :lol2:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

shes the half sister of your "special one" Mark


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ooh - mine?


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Snap!*

Snap! I have one that looks like a match 
(and she's a Mack Tremper het Eclipse)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

loonymoony said:


> Snap! I have one that looks like a match
> (and she's a Mack Tremper het Eclipse)
> 
> image
> ...


Tremper albino mack snow *reverse striped* HET Eclipse: victory:.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

gazz said:


> Tremper albino mack snow *reverse striped* HET Eclipse: victory:.


but you didnt say that split s**t you normally spout...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> but you didnt say that split s**t you normally spout...


Didn't need to as already said in post #3.

But just for you.

Talbino snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse :2thumb:.


----------

